# Guild Wars



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2010)

just  got  the  collectors  edition  seeing it  was   dirt cheap on steam 

2 days  in  i've played  8.6  hours  worth     

i'm a level  8  elementalist  (monk secondary) still  in pre  searing ascalon  but  having  just about all the quests



so far so fun


any tips  that don't sound  like they were written in another language  and  shoved  through bablefish?

at the  mo  i'm  beginning  to  find  that my levelling is slowing   as  i'm out levelling  the creatures in the area   but  i feel i'll probably end  up dying  faster than  you can say  "cast heal"  if  i go into the game  proper


ETA

i'm  Miyako Kinomoto  (don't ask  i  suck at names  and  got this one  from glanging at  my  manga shelf)


----------



## Kanda (May 3, 2010)

It was terrible on release. I was always an Everquest fan, WoW sucked too...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2010)

i could never  ever  justify to myself  something with a monthly fee


----------



## Kanda (May 3, 2010)

Try justifying 6 accounts


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2010)

maybe if i was rich

and had all the dakimakura  i could hug


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

i play this a lot

if you want any help then let me know - have several high level characters that could help you through the missions (have completed all the various campaings so not playing as much atm). 

which campaign are you doing?

i also have a well kitted out guild hall that I can grant you access to (makes finding traders etc easier)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

i'm doing  prophecies to start out with

i'm still right at the beginning ...  i have  a habit  of   sticking in an area  untill i compleatly  outclass  the monsters in that  area (a hold over  from my snes jrpg days) 

on that note    what  kinda  level  should i aim to be  before  leaving  the beginning bit?    i'm about halfway through  level 8   and   now  only  a few of  the monsters  still give me  XP   however  if i'm unlucky i can still get  mashed up  (wandering through a feild of low levels  who ignore  me  till  one  high level monster attacks and they all join in)


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

the best way to rank up is to complete the missions, killing stuff helps but you get far more from doing the missions.

have a google for guildwiki. pretty much everything you will ever want to know about the game is there


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

i've  done  all the missions i can find  unfortunately  i didn't  read the  wiki before hand  or  i'd  have  levelled up on monsters to  this  point  then  done  the missions  when the monsters  weren't  giving  good XP 

i can't  seem to see anywhere  where  it  recomends  levels  to be  at   for  exploring


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

tbh levels are less important in GW than the way you combine your skills. its not like WOW where being high level automatically means you are dead hard. if you have a poor mix of skills then you will struggle. being higher level obv helps but its not the be all and end all of the game

so its not really about being the right level for the missions its about having the right skills and party balance.  i will be online and can be in game from about 16:00 if you would like me to help you get to the next missions etc

for an ele focus on energy storage and one of the elements (fire etc) for your skill points. worry less about the monk side for now (use hench for healing). once you have more skill points then use some of them on the mo skills but ofr now build the ele side.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

i won't be back from work  till  passed  19:00 and i dunno how long i'll be up as i didn't really sleep last night  so  probably best to  leave  it  till another day


also  i was going to  just  mess about solo  for  a while  see if   it the kinda  game i can  just dip into     i'm really  bad  at  sticking with games


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

one of the things i like about GW is that you can just dip in and out

its much easier though startiung off with someone who knows what they are doing. gets you to a point where you are capable of soling stuff much quicker.

for starting out i would have chosen the nightfall campaign as it ranks you up much faster and is more open


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> maybe if i was rich
> 
> and had all the dakimakura  i could hug



It was about £60/month. I never went out though so it was cheap in comparison to other pursuits...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It was about £60/month. I never went out though so it was cheap in comparison to other pursuits...



hummm that's still like 6 dakimakura  a year


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2010)

wtf is a dakimakura????


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

ah sorry   hug pillow...  i forget that not every ones knows


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 4, 2010)

A dakimakura is a type of large pillow from Japan. The name means "hugging pillow"; they are similar in shape to body pillows in the Western world.

Some Dakimakura are imprinted with a picture, often a young woman in the anime style. Sometimes anime or bishōjo game magazines give dakimakura covers away as promotional materials. Some of these printed dakimakura can be considered love pillows


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

some one has been at wikipedia


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

back on the RPG crack

found  a little   trick   where there is  a high XP monster right  by  a flower  and  a town   so  i'm  killing the monster and colecting the flower   then respawnin g them all by   going into town 

hope to  get to level 9 and  get an extra back pack out of it


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

I can see you online 

I am in Ascaon city on the european english district one server if you want to meet up


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 4, 2010)

Isn't Guild Wars the one that people play because of the graphics?


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

partially, its quite purty (esp nightfall)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

i hgave had  a few  ohhh   moments


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

Pingu said:


> I can see you online
> 
> I am in Ascaon city on the european english district one server if you want to meet up



oh?

musta just missed you

or  not  spotted  any messages


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2010)

hmmmm... I am tempted.  Can you play without all the co-ordinated stuff you get with other MMOs?

And it's free?


----------



## Pingu (May 4, 2010)

free to play once you have bought the game - no monthly fees

you can do everything solo (using heros and hench) but the harder missions are much easier with human help


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2010)

OK.  There seems to about 3 different games... which one do i get?  The GOTY one, that's only 12.99....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

i played for 10 hours  before  even  talking to anyone


it certainly  looks like you can do a lot solo


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 4, 2010)

pity you just missed the sale

i'd  get the  pack  with all three    guildwars trilogy


----------



## Pingu (May 5, 2010)

my advice thoug is to start your character off in the nightfall campaign. leveling up is easier\faster and you can take your character to the other campaigns easily. you have a greater range of professions too


----------



## Pingu (May 5, 2010)

this is my main character (a ranger\ritualist)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 5, 2010)

finally went post sear  last night  ...   going to have a wonder around  tonight  and see how much i die


----------



## Pingu (May 5, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> finally went post sear last night ... going to have a wonder around tonight and see how much i die


 

my guess is .... lots


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2010)

Mangina!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2010)

Pingu said:


> my guess is .... lots



didn't get to play much last night


ands  yeah i'm thinking lots too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2010)

actually i'm not doing too badly    i piled all my point's into energy storage   and  the means  my Aura of Restoration  is   not too shabby   so  i cast that  then pound  them with flare  and    even  if  4 or  5   beasties show  up    i'm getting  17hp  heal  each time i cast  and  i'm casting  every few seconds


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2010)

ok  if  got my self some decent (30) armour  and  a few henchmen  and i'm getting to grips with this game 

i can make my way around the place   and not  die    even when  there is like 8 or so enemies  the party  will usually  get through the fight  with  maybe only  one death  (not me) 

trying to  do a load of  quests  now   and doing alright ... it  a  nice  game... though   i would  perhaps  like  to  explorer  some of the more   pretty locations  it's all a bit mud coloured  around here at the mo


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2010)

ok died  for the first time in ages...  trying  to make it to the lowlands to do the dukes daughter quest 
 ended up facing  a party or  about 8 charr   and  didn't make it


eta


yeah  this seems to be my limit ... i can get  quite  far  taking on groups of 4 or so  but   sooner or later   i get  some  bad timing  and  two groups  get me at once  and  then it's kinda all over...

i'll have to try and  make it  to  the courthouse  as  traveling all the way from the square is a pain


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2010)

ok  level 12 now  bumped up my  fire power a bit  and  made a push from the courthouse to  yaks bend     got a whole bunch of new quests to do    which is nice as i had kinda run out  of   ones  back in ascalon

plus  even though i was managing  the larger party  makes things easyer


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2010)

the run to lions arch can be tricky.

if you want i will run you there which will open up the main part of the game to you


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2010)

i think i'll pace myself 

i discovered  that   these quest  are  deffo  harder 

i'm beginning to hate dwarfs    i carfully clear a coridor   avoiding the main camp   when  boom  about 8 of the fuckers  spawn  and seemingly all aim for  me     and  i fuck up and  don't cast  my best

plus i'm feeling   seriously  underpowered  at the mo   even  though i bumped up my fire magic stats  i still feel like  i'm sometimes just flicking matches at people


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2010)

no worries

if you get stuck though give me a shout


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2010)

will do

i think  one  thing  holding me back was  my fear of  death... but i find at my level there  are  just  some times  when you will hit a wall  and  need two runs  at  taking out a strong hold ...  it  took me like 4 deaths  to get the ashes    i could clear most of the area  but  the final  bit  just had  me overwhelmed

but  each time  i attacked i took out a few more guys   so  in the end i won   mind  you   i was -60% from death penalty by that point   not great

 it's a bit like  that  at yaks bend too ...  i can clear the  side paths  by paying attention to enemy routes and  timing my attacks but  there's nothing i can do about  that  huge  group   just  south of the  camp


----------



## Cloud (May 12, 2010)

You should play the warhammer unlimited free trial.

GW is really shit imo apart from the free aspect


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> You should play the warhammer unlimited free trial.
> 
> GW is really shit imo apart from the free aspect


 

tbh it was the not having to grind and the ability to move between towns without having to travel for 6 days that won me over. well that and the no monthly fee



Shippou-Chan said:


> will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you need to learn to lure better. often its possible to lure a smaller number of enemy towards you. Its also important the order in which you take them out. first targets should nearly always be any healers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2010)

i can lure  quite well if i'm on my own  and  it's fine  if the enemies are  stationary  or  have  distinctive routes   but  in one or two places  there is cluster of them  and  when i got to attack  it  triggers  all of them running out

i could possibly  be  a bit  more subtle  by  my slef  but  some of then henches don't  seem to do subtlety  mind you  i have  worked some techniques.. attack  from on top a bluff  with long range area attacks   it often has  the ai  clustered  trying to reach you  with their long range attacks  and soaking up damage


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2010)

are you uisng the flags to position the hench?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2010)

no

didn 't  see that bit....  might  have to delve into  the  wiki again   

it's got a lot of info  but it seems manly to be  for  people  who have already mastered the basics

ok... wondered  what that  bit on the compass was for


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2010)

ok  that's a lot better

 cleared all the yaks bend  quests...    partly  my  problem was  bad party  choice (needed a healer)  poor timing  and over loading on quests


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2010)

ok  made it to ice tooth cave  and cleared  the  war machine  quest in the mines

with a bit of luck i might  even make it to  lions arch tonigt or tomorrow


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2010)

some of the teasers for GW2 btw look amazing

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/professions/elementalist/

http://www.youtube.com/arenanetofficial


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2010)

that wuld have been awesome... apart from the voice acting


i've made it to lions arch  btw

and lernt  a few  techniques... turns  out  i'm the  equivelent of a suicide bomber    run in the   cast laval flow  etc   works  when  the numbers are against me


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> that wuld have been awesome... apart from the voice acting
> 
> 
> i've made it to lions arch btw
> ...


 

lol

what skills do you have?

i found that early on stuff like firestorm\flare\aura of whatsit were the three spells i used all the time.

i think there is a skills trainer in lions arch - if not give me a shout and will grant you guest access to our guildhall where there is a trainer, you can also get runes and stuff there. 

ele \monks btw make awesome healers. just stack everything onto energy storeage and healing and you are away. my ele\mo (lickle baby jebus) is basically a healer with 99 energy most of the time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 13, 2010)

i might  readress more of my points   to being a healer   later on ...  i notest  when i tried  out  the factions  area  i  wasn't doing too well with my current tactics   though  they work   quite well other  in kyria 

and yep theres a skills  guy in lions arch  i may  top up my healing skills   so far i've been focusing on fire skills 

and  yeah  high energy storage makes  life  a lot easyer  especially   during the beginning of the game  now i'm  level 10 for energy storage it  gets a bit  harder  as  it  takes a hell of a lot of  points to boost it


mind you i'm leveling up quite  fast   i'm summin like level 15 already


----------



## Pingu (May 20, 2010)

just decided to finish off the guardian title tracks - only got a few to do in each campain.

then may do vanquisher.



its much harder than playing in normal mode though. have died a fair bit in past few days


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2010)

i'vr taken a slight  break  

should  go back  and  try  to open up some  more areas  soon... 

i started playing the missions finally  and  i'm glad i leveled up before   starting them


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2010)

I have just finished two of the guardian titles. will be doing tyria next.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2010)

got back to playing this

can't seem to make  it  to  temple of the ages  moving westward   getting flattened  once passed the cursed lands (fucking smoke phantoms mainly)

nor can i make any progress into the southern silver peaks  getting totally flattened  as soon as i exit beacon's perch

especially annoying right now as the xmass missions   need  you to go to  either the temple or droknar's forge


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2010)

if you want a hand ingame let me know


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 21, 2010)

actually  a  little help on a run might  be nice....   at least to get me  to the forge


----------



## Pingu (Dec 21, 2010)

pm me contact details and will give you a shout to arrange something


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)

gave this game another go  after  playing the beta of GW2

it's nice  but  i remeber feeling  that perhaps  there should  be more sidequests.   it got a bit grindy.  

GW2 is  looking even more tasty  after looking back at GW1


----------

